# Considering a Fujifilm X100S or the Sony RX100 II



## CanadianVitamin

I love both cameras and if I had the money I would just pickup both and not be bothered having this conversation.

I could spend all day talking about the plus and minuses of each camera, from features to cost but I am wondering what people here have to say.

Whats the consensus?

Would you spend the extra $$$ for the Fujifilm?  Would you save your money and pickup the Sony? 

Whats your take?


----------



## usayit

I think the decision is easy...

zoom vs fixed

which fits your needs?



Personally, I would pick neither.  I have a few other options that would better suite my needs.  If I had to pick, I really like the Rx100II and I am currently in the need for a high end compact.


----------



## CanadianVitamin

Ya, ultimately its my choice, I posted here to get other peoples reasons for chosing one over the other, or something else entirely (if they felt that strongly about it).

To be fair both cameras are very very different, whole leagues different, but both were voted the best in their class for 2013 (by many reviewers).

For your own reasons, what other camera would you pick and why?


----------



## Derrel

I dunno...the Sony's really nice and pocketable. I looked at it at Best Buy last weekend...it's VERY cute, and could go ANYWHERE with me, whereas even as small as it is the Fuji is still "a camera-sized camera",and today, the chrome camera style really makes a camera stand out on the streets or in social situations...the Sony looks almost like a phone, or like a toy, and I think a totally non-threatening, almost incognito camera would be better for the kinds of situations I would/do use a small camera for.

What other camera would **I** pick? Maybe the RX-10. On the New Sony A7 (not the 7R, just the plain, 24MP "7"). Or the newest Olympus OMD model.


----------



## CanadianVitamin

Derrel said:


> the Sony looks almost like a phone, or like a toy, and I think a totally non-threatening, almost incognito camera would be better for the kinds of situations I would/do use a small camera for.



Good point and I think we both are thinking about the street photography potential here.

Btw, Fujifilm are known for their skintone


----------



## MtnSeer

I guess I'll break the ice with my first post.  I'm not sure what your interests are but here's another option you might consider.  Fuji's X-E2 body just dropped $100 to $899, and rebates on their lenses start Feb 9th (savings $100-150).  Net cost would be close to the X100s.  I've shot pro Canon and their best glass for decades (and still do), but I would certainly say that Fuji's build and image quality rivals anything I've seen from Canon.  I vote Fuji, any of their X Series cameras are amazing.  I also have the X100s, but I need more focal length options.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## CanadianVitamin

I did it, I ordered the Fujifilm X100S (in black)

Snagged it from DigitalRev.com, $1243 with no taxes, free shipping and zero duty!  42 Street photography has the silver camera for $969 but id have to pay shipping into Canada and duty, DigitalRev saved me hundreds! great deal.

Now I wait


----------



## CanadianVitamin

FYI, I have the camera and im still in the honeymoon stage and love it.

That said I ended up buying it from a small boutique camera place in Toronto, DigitalRev was out of the x100s in BLACK and refunded me the money, so I snagged one on my side of the world, this way I get the two year Fujifilm warranty, that counts for something.


----------

